# Where Can I Get A German Stein With Lid



## Pumpy (4/1/07)

Like this


----------



## Duff (4/1/07)

Like this one Pumpy?  













Gotta love my wife :beerbang: Picked it up for me in Germany a couple of years ago.

Cheers.


----------



## Pumpy (4/1/07)

Ohhh Duff that is a beawdifull wun 

Thats is where I got the one in my pic .

But they must be available in Aus there are a lot of Germans here 


pumpy


----------



## Batz (4/1/07)

Heaps of them at Vinnie stores,secondhand places,markets.

Batz


Edit: Perhaps not as flash as those.


----------



## Pumpy (4/1/07)

Batz said:


> Heaps of them at Vinnie stores,secondhand places,markets.
> 
> Batz
> Edit: Perhaps not as flash as those.




Batz ,

I keep looking in those places but perhaps more luck in the country areas 


Pumpy


----------



## Simon W (4/1/07)

Shame we haven't got a store like this in Oz:
Sure I wanted one, but check those prices!


----------



## Doc (4/1/07)

Simon,

That looks like the place I bought one of mine on the Rhine.
The other I got at Oktoberfest.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## tangent (4/1/07)

Duff, your wife is a gem. What an awesome stein! and the best I've seen yet.


----------



## Simon W (4/1/07)

Hi Doc, this store was either on Neuhauser str. or Kaufinger str.(they link) in Munich. It was closed when I went past, thats just the display window!
I shoulda gone back and checked the prices of the smaller steins, oh well.


----------



## Duff (4/1/07)

tangent said:


> Duff, your wife is a gem. What an awesome stein! and the best I've seen yet.



She's OK I guess  

BM.


----------



## Finite (4/1/07)

Take your pick: http://search.ebay.com.au/search/search.dl...earch&fgtp=


----------



## tangent (4/1/07)

well her stein picking and funds transfer capabilities (assuming she didn't steal it) are second to none...


----------



## Jim_Levet (4/1/07)

Try Rozelle or Balmain markets. Rozelle Markets are in the school on the corner of Victoria Rd & Darling street. Balmain markets are further down Darling Street near the London Tav.
James


----------



## Tony (4/1/07)

i have seen older ones at the maitland markets in the hunter valley for about the $40 mark

they have "germany" in the mouldings in the bottom

cheers


----------



## Pumpy (13/1/07)

Found this onein a shop in the country recently .

shapes up better in the flesh or clay 

pics of Monks from Germany not up to the high standard set but I like it 


Pumpy


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/1/07)

Herr Pumpy ein kameraden.  

Best place I can remember is Max Krug in Munich.

They ship worldwide too... Be prepared to part with some hard earned they ain't cheap.  

Was tempted to buy one whilst there. Just couldn't get the nerve to transport it around on the rest of my holidays. h34r: 

Warren -


----------



## Pumpy (13/1/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Herr Pumpy ein kameraden.
> 
> Best place I can remember is Max Krug in Munich.
> 
> ...



Warren 
Glckliches Neujahr!
Was mchten Sie gerne trinken?
Ich bin Englisch

Herr Pumpy


----------



## barfridge (13/1/07)

A mate brought one back for me from Germany. I rather like it.


----------



## JSB (13/1/07)

BF,

That is the shit !!!! Awesome....just wish I had enough room in the pack last year in Munich for Oktoberfest 2006 !!

Cheers
JSB


----------



## Simon W (15/1/07)

Interesting, Max Krug is also on Neuhauser str. but is not the store I saw(Photo's on page 1).
How the hell did I walk past Max Krug without noticing it??


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/1/07)

Simon W said:


> Interesting, Max Krug is also on Neuhauser str. but is not the store I saw(Photo's on page 1).
> How the hell did I walk past Max Krug without noticing it??



Simon

Could it have been for the same reason as me? I rarely got past the Augustiner Keller.  :chug: 

Warren -


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (15/1/07)

Pumpy - this place in Montville, Sunshine Coast has them, and the beer cuckoo clocks as well, saw them there last year. 

linko


----------



## mika (20/4/07)

Just bought a stein of e-bay, turned out to be a bit bigger than I thought. Not sure my liver could keep up <_< 





Looks like I'll have to keep searching.


----------



## Norsman (20/4/07)

mika_lika said:


> Just bought a stein of e-bay, turned out to be a bit bigger than I thought. Not sure my liver could keep up <_<
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats awesome Mika, I nearly shit my pants when I saw that pic!


----------



## mika (20/4/07)

Yeah....not sure what I'm going to use it for now. I guess if someone comes round I can grab it and ask if they'd like a beer


----------



## drsmurto (20/4/07)

mika_lika said:


> Just bought a stein of e-bay, turned out to be a bit bigger than I thought. Not sure my liver could keep up <_<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Christ on a bike! Whats that puppy hold? I'm guessing its near 2L. I have a 1L glass oktoberfest stein but it looks significantly smaller than that. Altho it does weigh a lot.....

As far as sourcing these beasts, loads of cheap taiwanese knockoffs in 'antique' stores. Really, how stupid do they think people are. Lift the bugger up, turn it over and made in taiwan. And then they look at you with a straight face and say its authentic.


----------



## mayzi (20/4/07)

mika_lika said:


> Just bought a stein of e-bay, turned out to be a bit bigger than I thought. Not sure my liver could keep up <_<
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mother of god....... polish off one of those mika and the only thing you'll be searching for is a stomach pump and a liver transplant.


----------



## brendanos (20/4/07)

For those in WA, have a look at the steins at the International Beer Shop next time you're in, I think there's a couple (possibly all Weihenstephan steins) with and without lids.


----------



## mika (20/4/07)

Cool, that might be my afternoon gone


----------



## brendanos (20/4/07)

Don't say I didn't warn you about the price though, it's a traditional german stein, and after reading this thread it seems they're all pretty steeply priced.


----------



## Barramundi (20/4/07)

mika_lika said:


> Just bought a stein of e-bay, turned out to be a bit bigger than I thought. Not sure my liver could keep up <_<
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thats crazy , put it by your bed in case an intruder comes in your house and you need a weapon to kill them dead with


----------



## mika (20/4/07)

Yeah, it's out there. Just to put it into perspective, that laptop's got a 15" screen as well, it's no toy.

Official measurements have it at 320mm high, and 140mm dia. at the top. It does taper a bit. Punch that into the calculator and it comes out at a shade under 5L, so with the taper, 5L would be just at the top.

Got a bit of a funky smell to it, think it's going to be purely ornamental.


----------



## frogman (20/4/07)

Barramundi said:


> thats crazy , put it by your bed in case an intruder comes in your house and you need a weapon to kill them dead with




Is there another type of "KILL' that the rest of us are not aware of?


----------



## brother (20/4/07)

Pumpy

Try www.steincenter.com They cost about $90US.

Paul


----------



## InCider (20/4/07)

Damn you Google Images! :super:


----------



## Jazman (20/4/07)

pic to follow my sister in law bought a stien back fom munich in feb


----------



## Barramundi (22/4/07)

Picked this thesetwo earlier today at a Flea Market at Toukley on the central coast for the massive cost of $6 for the glass one and $10 for the ceramic one both are stamped western german made...

the glass ones not super fancy has kinda like a barley engraving across it with possibly some hop flowers aswell, didnt show up too good in the pics , the ceramic one well im sure the south aussies will like it... not a bad looking thing for the cost, lid need a polish though... dunno how old either of them are but id say theres a few years under the belts...


----------



## Jazman (22/4/07)

good find the west end dirt one could b worth a bit in years too come


----------



## Weizguy (13/5/07)

I saw 2 steins with lids at the local market yesterday. One was made in Japan and the other was marked as an Avon product. Both were about $5 each.

Instead, I picked up this heavy little stoneware jobbie for $2.40 (contents of my pocket). It's a half litre German Gerzit product, and it weighs a hefty 750g. They changed the company name from Gerz to Gerzit when they wanted to be perceived as "modern", so I suppose it's fairly new-ish. I like it coz it sez "BAYERN" plainly on the front.
Seth


----------



## reveler (13/5/07)

I bought one home from when I was in oktoberfest in 2005.

70 Euros well spent. It is a limited edition, number and everything!

I'm yet to drink from it though


----------



## kirem (13/5/07)

I have 3 steins.

All gifts. One is a Don Bradman commemorative, another I can't remember where it came from and the other is from the 3 U boot squadron in Kiel.


----------



## Phrak (13/5/07)

I've always admired the authentic steins, but have always wondered why they have a lid on them?


----------



## Prawned (13/5/07)

What is it like drinking out of them massive ceramic things? do you put them in the freezer like normal glass' to give the beer a nice head?


----------



## Barramundi (13/5/07)

Phrak said:


> I've always admired the authentic steins, but have always wondered why they have a lid on them?




have asked my self the very same question .....


----------



## Jazman (13/5/07)

keeps beer colder otr good to keep flies and outher insects out of the beer ??????


----------



## Barramundi (13/5/07)

Jazman said:


> keeps beer colder otr good to keep flies and outher insects out of the beer ??????




they were about the only answers i could think of too ....


----------



## Pumpy (13/5/07)

I found a Cuckoo Clock shop in Berry on the South coast past Kiama that stocks a small range of German beer Steins .


Pumpy


----------



## Weizguy (13/5/07)

The lid???

...more obvious when someone is stirring your beer with their pen!s?

*(quick edit to advise that I saw none of this caper on the recent pub crawl, nor any of the AHB pub crawls I attended)*


----------



## danbeer (13/5/07)

Phrak said:


> I've always admired the authentic steins, but have always wondered why they have a lid on them?




Beer gardens have lots of chestnut trees. 
Chestnut trees have bugs.
Bugs like beer.

Lids keep bugs out of beer = more beer for me!


----------



## danbeer (13/5/07)

... And on the subject of big-arse steins....

Not the biggest one I could have gotten, (that was 5 litres!) but at 3L makes my little 500ml stein look tiny.


----------



## bayWeiss (14/5/07)

danbeer said:


> Beer gardens have lots of chestnut trees.
> Chestnut trees have bugs.
> Bugs like beer.
> 
> Lids keep bugs out of beer = more beer for me!



Yeah, it is to keep the wasps (and other bugs ) out of your beer. I assume the lids are also helpful when the Kastanias (chestnuts) fall from the tree, and could possibly end up in your beer. Make sure to also wear a hat or something when there are falling, cause they can hurt you bad. They have these sharp outer shells, that could probably draw blood.

I like to think that the pointy lids can actually crack the chestnut's shell when it hits the lids of the beer, but they are not edible anyhow, so there is nothing you can do with them but look. The probability of a chestnut hitting the pointy top is pretty low anyway. :lol: 

:beer:


----------



## Pugsley (15/5/07)

wiki said:


> The lid keeps beer from spilling; it is extremely helpful during song and celebration where it is common for Europeans (especially Germans) to swing their arms with beer in hand ("quaffing"). The lid started out as a sanitary measure. During the summers of the late 1400s, central Europe was repeatedly overwhelmed with swarms of flies. This soon led several principalities in what is now Germany to pass laws requiring food and beverage containers to be covered. By adding a hinged lid with a thumb lift on the lid within reach of the mug handle, it was possible to keep a beverage covered and yet open it with the same hand by which it was held.


Its from the wiki so take it with a grain of salt (Or a Stein of beer) :beerbang: 

My nan gave me a stein when i was young, this thread urged me to find it and have a closer look. Its an Avon limited edition stein handmade in brazil (Or so it says) Its probably not worth the bubble wrap i have kept it in for all these years but it looks great and has a sentimental value. Pics coming soon!


----------



## reveler (19/5/07)

This is my Stein. Saving the first drink for a special occasion.


----------



## goatherder (19/5/07)

Reveler said:


> This is my Stein. Saving the first drink for a special occasion.



What's more special than drinking out of a vessel like that? Get some dunkel in it!!!


----------



## petesbrew (19/5/07)

danbeer said:


> ... And on the subject of big-arse steins....
> 
> Not the biggest one I could have gotten, (that was 5 litres!) but at 3L makes my little 500ml stein look tiny.



Nice!
I remember those massive steins at the Augustiner Biergarten in Salzburg years ago. Would've got one if it fit in my backpack!
Space is precious!

I must raid my parent's cupboards soon. I vaguely remember a small stein I used to enjoy having egg flips out of when I was a kid.
I don't think they'll miss it.


----------



## redbeard (20/5/07)

My sisters bought me this a few years ago while they were in germany. Its rather dusty but in a safe place. Amazingly they posted it back to me via seamail & it didnt break  




edit - speelingz


----------



## eric8 (12/8/07)

Just found these on evilbay if anyone is interested, they seem rather cheap but don't know how much the postage is as you have to ask him. A couple of good looking ones there http://search.ebay.com.au/_W0QQfrtsZ50QQsassZbirdsnestQ21

link didn't work
and it still doesn't :angry: sorry. the handle is birdsnest!
that link is for the 2nd page, check the first one


----------



## tangent (12/8/07)

i was at a B&S watching the circle work 


and when i almost finished my beer, the bottom of the cup had a layer of mud down the bottom. I didn't notice the dirt flavour because I was drinking _Worst End Dirt_ at the time.... and I was pissed.
Seems the dust sticks to the beer and sinks, so could have done with a lidded stein that day.

I put the word out to family members and within 6 months, I'd scored almost all of these for free


----------



## Pumpy (12/8/07)

tangent said:


> i was at a B&S watching the circle work
> View attachment 14237
> 
> and when i almost finished my beer, the bottom of the cup had a layer of mud down the bottom. I didn't notice the dirt flavour because I was drinking _Worst End Dirt_ at the time.... and I was pissed.
> ...




Thats the way to do Tangent 

all my relations live in England  


Pumpy


----------



## Tony (12/8/07)

B&S ball hey.

been a while since i went to one of those.

screaming V8's doing butnouts on dirt, Rum served from plactic garbage bins, lots of people having a good time and the odd good fight (still got the scar)

one of the pics.... the one with someone in the background...... thats not food dye running down my chin. I dont remember too much but aparently there was 3 of us and 5 of them and we did OK 

like i said... still got the scar  

cheers and back to the subject


----------



## Jye (12/8/07)

Hey Tony, 

I cant look at those photos... Ive already made up a persona in my head for you that goes with your avatar and those pics dont match it


----------



## Tony (12/8/07)

Jye said:


> Hey Tony,
> 
> I cant look at those photos... Ive already made up a persona in my head for you that goes with your avatar and those pics dont match it



 :lol: 

yeah that happens hey. have you ever listened to someone on the radio for years and when you see a photo of them its like....... naaa thats not them...... they dont look like i imagined 

so what am i suposed to think about you  

man thats scary


cheers


----------



## Jye (12/8/07)

Tony said:


> so what am i suposed to think about you
> 
> man thats scary
> cheers



Does this fit the persona?  





Or should I go back to my old avatar


----------



## deckedoutdaz (12/8/07)

Tony, you bastard....i remember your face......thats my blood running down your chin, you bloody vampire.


----------



## eric8 (12/8/07)

Jye said:


> Does this fit the persona?
> 
> View attachment 14241
> 
> ...




Classic   . Jye Dynamite


----------



## Tony (12/8/07)

oh thats not you is it..... I hope not.

.... and no.... there was no vampire action, a punch thrown.... a couple thrown back, a good one thrown again and a better one thrown back...... back for a nother rum

thats how it goes at these shows

cheers


----------



## Batz (7/12/07)

I picked up this one today for $20.00,it a German one not a copy.
If you would like it you can have it for what I paid,I am not a collector of these.I know several of you do collect steins that's why I grabbed it.







It's 180 tall 90 dia. at the base No chips,perfect condition


Cheers
Batz


----------



## Beer Guy (7/12/07)

ebay and a few bucks and million beers helped me build a collection of steins maybe not so many beers next time as I think the chat i got from the CEO of Richo industries about credit cards and ebay has put me off the trail for a while.


----------

